# Kingston SSD "not detecting"



## ibelgaumi (Nov 8, 2011)

My SSD suddenly not detecting and I have lot of important data, wasn't able to get connected, I have windows7 loaded. I read on Kingston support that all SSD's required to update bios. I am not able to connect SSD nor able to update bios. I have very important data to retrieve any comments, suggestion from experts? Please help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is this your Operating System drive or is it a Storage Drive? Can you boot into Setup (bios) and see the drive? Did it ever work on this computer? Did you install Windows 7 on this drive on _this _computer? 
Put the Windows 7 DVD in and boot off of the disc and choose to Repair Your Computer. If that fails, choose Command Prompt and type *chkdsk /R* and press enter. You can also run the Intel Solid State Drive Toolbox to trouble shoot your drive. 
If your Bios doesn't see the drive, check with the Motherboard Manufacturer for a Bios Upgrade.


----------



## ibelgaumi (Nov 8, 2011)

Ya this is my OS drive with win7. I tried all the options that you have suggested. What happening is that my pc doesn't recognize SSD.


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

Pro recovery is going to be your only option as they have to remove the memory chips and read the data off each one then re-assemble the data to recover it. SSD recovery is very expensive currently its a lot of work and time to re-construct the data. Anyone reading this needs to take heed and be sure you backup and SSD drive. When they stop they stop without warning ! Sorry to bear the bad news!
I saw a 15MB Kingston SSD drop dead a few weeks ago myself the drive was in a phone system running Asterisk. A backup was available so new drive and restore back up and running.


----------



## Linux-Mac-Guy (Nov 28, 2011)

I would say either your SSD drive has some bad sectors or the controller chip has some issues. You can try to mounting the drive in linux or use a linux live boot disk. from there you can use DD or even better would be DDRescue to make an image of the SSD Drive. If it can't be read, at that point I would say it might be a physical failure and it would be best to send the drive in to a data recovery center that specializes in NAND Recovery.

As linux live distro you can use SystemRescueCd it already has many helpful tools compiled such as DDRescue if that does not work you can send it to a data recovery company like: USB Flash Drive & Compact Flash Recovery Experts

Good luck my friend!


----------

